
How the CIA read the communications of allies and adversaries for decades - zonotope
http://washingtonpost.com/graphics/2020/world/national-security/cia-crypto-encryption-machines-espionage/
======
rurban
They state that the Swiss Crypto AG was a CIA front, and that it was revealed
just now the first time.

That cannot be true, because I knew that several years already, either from
Snowden or Assange leaks, or a Bamford book. Eg. this report is from 2015
[https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-33676028](https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-33676028)

------
java-man
see also

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22297963](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22297963)

